# Considering buying a wrecked 2015 diesel



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

138,000 miles.
Car is described as damage to right rear and axle beam.
$4600 and that is way too much. I'd pay 2k and hope to have about 4600 in it complete.

Pictures aren't the greatest but I'm thinking it wouldn't take much to get it rolling assuming there is no engine/transmission issues.

Then work on the body damage.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Honestly, I’d pull the pin on it. All the money is up front. Probably Rattled up the nox2 and DEF system. If plan to delete, no biggie. Panels should be interchangeable. Brakes, suspension…I’d do it. Bit then again I’m not the one putting the time in. Only thing is if you would have to get it inspected for a salvage title. Not sure how long that process is

that is if you could get it for 2k of course


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Most of my concern would be whether or not that kind of straight impact to the suspension bent anything in the rear underbody rails - if that happened, you're into a whole different level of hurt.

That said - if that's the case, the amount of parts in that car you can part out (especially the engine, trans and all emissions components, plus the interior) would *far* outweigh the purchase price (even at $4600).


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Most of my concern would be whether or not that kind of straight impact to the suspension bent anything in the rear underbody rails - if that happened, you're into a whole different level of hurt.
> 
> That said - if that's the case, the amount of parts in that car you can part out (especially the engine, trans and all emissions components, plus the interior) would *far* outweigh the purchase price (even at $4600).


Yeah I was thinking the same thing about the unibody where the axle beam attaches being bent.
I need to go look at it. It is about an hr away from me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing about the unibody where the axle beam attaches being bent.
> I need to go look at it. It is about an hr away from me.


Yes, definitely go give it a look over first if it's that close.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

It all comes down to your skill set. If you're able to do the mechanical repair work, youre money ahead. Bodywork, even more.

If anything, the parts alone on that car are worth $2k....so theres that.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

thebac said:


> It all comes down to your skill set. If you're able to do the mechanical repair work, youre money ahead. Bodywork, even more.
> 
> I'm guessing about 1k to get it rolling and 3k in body work. At the asking price these numbers aren't in my favor.
> 
> If anything, the parts alone on that car are worth $2k....so theres that.


My thoughts are get it rolling obviously as cheap as possible and then get quotes for the body work. I can do any mechanical work.

I am guessing about 1k to get it rolling and 3k to repair the quarter panel. So at the asking price almost 9k.

At best, the car would be in the 7 to 10k range without a salvage title.

And again this is assuming it needs no other mechanical work. Engine tranny ect.

I am not into parting or out. It is either fix it and sell it or don't buy it.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Or keep it… I have 2. If it needs a DEF tank and components, let me know. I don’t need them 😏


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Bvogt said:


> Or keep it… I have 2. If it needs a DEF tank and components, let me know. I don’t need them 😏


True but looking at it more like a rescue, to keep one on the road.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

15cruzediesel said:


> True but looking at it more like a rescue, to keep one on the road.


That’s how I wound up with 2. Love/hate relationship, just keep throwing money at mine. Gonna have a looong weekend ahead of me. Worth it to keep these guys alive. You either get it or you don’t.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Uhh I would not pay $4,600 for that.

Also the fuel cap being left off means the tank is probably contaminated, so that whole thing also needs to be fixed. But because you can't drive it, who knows what else is wrong with it. It would be a gamble.

I think $2,000 maybe and see if you can repair the suspension on it, then maybe have a mobile paint chip/dent guy come out and see what they can do, but I would still expect some damage.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Uhh I would not pay $4,600 for that.

Also the fuel cap being left off means the tank is probably contaminated, so that whole thing also needs to be fixed. But because you can't drive it, who knows what else is wrong with it. It would be a gamble.

I think $2,000 maybe and see if you can repair the suspension on it, then maybe have a mobile paint chip/dent guy come out and see what they can do, but I would still expect some damage.


My thoughts are 2k assuming the engine/trans/interior are taken care of.


----------



## kdsmalljr (Jul 12, 2016)

Bvogt said:


> Honestly, I’d pull the pin on it. All the money is up front. Probably Rattled up the nox2 and DEF system. If plan to delete, no biggie. Panels should be interchangeable. Brakes, suspension…I’d do it. Bit then again I’m not the one putting the time in. Only thing is if you would have to get it inspected for a salvage title. Not sure how long that process is
> 
> that is if you could get it for 2k of course


How do you delete in this day and age?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

kdsmalljr said:


> How do you delete in this day and age?


Yeaaa…no comment 🤐


----------

